# exaust temp necessary to regenerate dpf



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello from Ohio 
I am wondering what exhaust temperature is necessary to regenerate
the particulate filter. 
Have an autel scanner
instructions say it cannot force regeneration if the ck engine light is on
But The service screen says the regeneration process was on.
Exhaust was running about 540 degrees last night for over an hour with no apparent change in the car..
I cannot tell if the regeneration, enriching the fuel for higher temperatures, was happening
SO Exhaust gas temperature 
Can someone tell me what the temperature should be during regeneration in order to clean the dpf
and for what length of time?
Thanks in advance
Gary


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Minimum required temperature to initiate a regeneration burn is about 600C at the DPF inlet. The hotter the better.

-Aaron-

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

I have the large plastic lower engine cover/shroud removed. 
How much hotter will
the exhaust be if I reinstalled it for the driving burn?


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

In essence, it won't make any meaningful difference. Exhaust gas temperature is controlled by the engine ECU. If it doesn't want to Regen, it won't. Unless you're doing something that causes the exhaust to be much hotter, in which case it will passively Regen. Such as driving up a long steep grade with a trailer, racing/autocross, ect... The panel is there for underbody aero. You may have slightly more airflow through the radiator if you have it removed, which could cool the outside surface of DPF. We're talking less than 10s of degrees C. Keep in mind you're cooling the shield surface, which has an air gap to the DPF itself, which is in turn insulated. In short, it will have in effect zero influence on the gas temp inside.

You're best best is to determine the cause of the CEL, and repair as necessary.

-Aaron-

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

And as far as length of time to Regen, that will depend on the amount plugged the DPF is (measured as differential pressure) and calculated as soot mass, and the temperature of the exhaust. A dealership running a service Regen will not take more than 30 minutes. But that is different from a normal Regen. In my experience in 95k miles, a normal regen takes about 20ish minutes or so of driving. Not bumper 5o bumper city driving, but more rural.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

garyr said:


> ...Exhaust was running about 540 degrees last night for over an hour with no apparent change in the car..
> ...Can someone tell me what the temperature should be during regeneration in order to clean the dpf
> and for what length of time?


Was that 540 C or F?

540 F would be pretty much the high end of normal EGT.

Regen will not kick in until EGT reaches 1100 F (or 600 C as stated earlier). Once regen starts, if EGT drops below 1100 for more than about 30 seconds (idling at stop light or driving in slow traffic), regen will pause and won’t restart until EGT returns to 1100 F.

Length of time varies with driving conditions but normally lasts from 10-15 minutes.


----------



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

OK so apparently I am not causing a forced regen.
I could only get the exhaust gas temp up to 700 degrees f 
at one point that is ay 3,000 rpm in 4th gear at 60mph
on the freeway.
How do I get the temp up to 1100??


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

You'd need to heavily load the engine like I said. Not something that is all that easy on roads legally unless you were towing a large trailer up a hill or continuos laps on a track. Why are you trying to activate a Regen by chance?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You just can’t replicate the hot temps by going all Italian. 

A much better way to see if your in a regen is monitoring post injection. Which will only run when you are cold or in a regen or about to be in a regen.


----------



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

??
Engine light and reduced power reading on dash.
Scanner shows soot accumulation beyond parameters.
Question setting scanner it asks whether I have Fuel
injector Control Module 3 or 8 ?? How do I know which
car serial number 1g1p75sz3e7423052
2014 cruze 65000 miles


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try 4,000 rpm or higher. Go faster.

It can be done on semis. I've only had to do it in Cali. Makes it tough with the 55 mph speed limit. But 1800 rpms did the trick. That's on the high range for semis. 1800 won't work for cars.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Sounds like a trip to the dealer for a service Regen possibly.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Try 4,000 rpm or higher. Go faster.
> 
> It can be done on semis. I've only had to do it in Cali. Makes it tough with the 55 mph speed limit. But 1800 rpms did the trick. That's on the high range for semis. 1800 won't work for cars.


Cruze operating temps are much lower than its larger cousins. The LML for example regularly hits regens temps especially when towing. That just doesn’t happen on the LUZ. You need to be in the 400C to 600C range to have a chance at burning soot.


----------



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

Well took it on a 50 mile drive in 4th at 3,000 rpms. to warm it up
Played around with the autel and got it to do a forced
regen in Wendy's parking lot (no funny looks). Reached 1,100 degrees F number 1 temp sensor
and touched 1,200 on number 2. Still was in low power mode
so drove home, checked fluids and did another forced regen. Same high temps in a 1/2 hour
burn. Shut it off and reset the dash light. 
Remains to be seen if it helped...Stay Tuned


----------



## jeffs64 (Oct 25, 2018)

garyr said:


> Hello from Ohio
> I am wondering what exhaust temperature is necessary to regenerate
> the particulate filter.
> Have an autel scanner
> ...


Not sure but I can tell you my 14 2.0L diesel had Check engine light on. "P026C" So I replaced fuel filter car had 23950 miles or so. Cleared the code and drove for over 2000 miles no check engine light on But would not pass Smog the DPF showed need to be cleaned. The car would not go into REGEN. So I went to the dealer and they said there's nothing wrong with the car. But they did tell the ECM to do a REGEN. Drove it 50 miles and now it will pass smog test. they "enabled" the ECM to do regen. Sent me on my way $160.00 later. I do not know away to start regen without a Tech II gm scanner. and that's what it takes. Purchased car new Dec 2014 now has 26000 miles runs very well.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

garyr said:


> Hello from Ohio
> I am wondering what exhaust temperature is necessary to regenerate
> the particulate filter.
> Have an autel scanner
> ...


Gary, what is the check engine light for? What codes is your scanner giving you? 

My thought is the low power mode might be caused by another code and not just a plugged up DPF.


----------



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

Well after I forced a manual regen twice, reset the dash light
Now I am getting a P2453-00 code from both the ecm and the 
glow plug relay circuit both giving the same code.,
articulate filter differential pressure sensor circuit.

Vacuum Leak?? on the tubes coming out of the dpf


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

garyr said:


> Well after I forced a manual regen twice, reset the dash light
> Now I am getting a P2453-00 code from both the ecm and the
> glow plug relay circuit both giving the same code.,
> articulate filter differential pressure sensor circuit.
> ...


Particulate Filter Differential Pressure code
The Particulate Filter Differential Pressure: If it's reading a high value it will trigger the car to do a regen during normal operation.

If it's seeing a invalid value (too low/too high) then the car will do nothing and probably go into limp mode. It is possible a vacuum leak is causing it or a malfunctioning sensor. Easy enough to trace the vacuum lines going to this sensor and verifying they're in good condition before replacing the sensor.

IE: I'd probably pull the hoses and blow air through them with the one end plugged, but visually you may see
something obvious first.

If you have a scan tool, open that sensor up and check for the reading. If it's normal it should be somewhere between 4-20 KPA. If you're seeing above 40 KPA it would indicate a dirty DPF and if you're seeing it in the hundreds, it's severely plugged or the sensors out to lunch. If you're seeing a negative value it would likely indicate a vacuum leak on the upstream side of the DPF. It you're seeing a really high value it might indicate a vacuum leak on the downstream hose. If you see no value you know the sensor is f'ked, or potentially will not be able to provide a negative value. You could try removing each hose and checking for changes as well.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just saw this post and as I have a 2012 Cruze diesel with the keep driving light I will share how it works on the Holden Cruze. When the light first comes on you need to find a road where you can maintain at least 2,000rpm. If you delay for a few trips it will start to flash and gradually get faster until limp mode cuts in. You can use a lower gear to avoid speeding tickets. I have 73,000 km on the clock and the light has come on 3 times since new. The drive takes around 10-20 minutes and the light goes out when finished. There is no DEF on our cars, so this may make a difference. I should mention I do 95% city driving at mostly 50-60kph.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

garyr said:


> Hello from Ohio
> I am wondering what exhaust temperature is necessary to regenerate
> the particulate filter.
> Have an autel scanner
> ...


Mine starts Regen at 1075 F ( post turbo temp). If it drops to 1074 F, it shuts off.


----------

